# I need werewolfe / beast / eating ripping flesh and bone sounds.....



## Jagger (Oct 12, 2011)

I have a creature reacher werewolfe and we are building a pvc cage for the person in the costume to walk around in. I need some pretty creepy werwolf sounds, beast sounds and eating / tearing flesh and bones..... All the stuff in the stores might have one werewolf sound, but I need something to last the night.

Can anyone help? Thanks....


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

Hmmm, may need a couple different tracks layered
start with warewolves howl - http://poisonprops.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=8_3&products_id=192

and then add in specific tracks from Monsters & Zombies - http://poisonprops.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=8_7&products_id=17


----------



## Jagger (Oct 12, 2011)

Damn.... Not cheap are they HAHA!


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

how long ( dif sounds ) did you need before it can be looped...? Might be able to conjure something up.


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

Maybe you can check Youtube or whatnot for Animal Planet clips from *When Animals Eat Other Animals*.

Might be hard to find something not overlaid by classical music or Morgan Freeman. *"Like a twinkie, like a twinkie"*


----------



## Jagger (Oct 12, 2011)

Dark lord said:


> how long ( dif sounds ) did you need before it can be looped...? Might be able to conjure something up.


Hey brother,

I have found a few great sound bites of a growling werewolf, some sort of beast ripping through bone and flesh. Im not looking for the boring werewolf in the distance loop, but some sort of breathing, spitting, crunching, ripping, tearing werwolf / beast in the next romm type of thing. Not sure if that makes much sence but that's what I wave invisioned haha! Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Jagger said:


> Hey brother,
> 
> I have found a few great sound bites of a growling werewolf, some sort of beast ripping through bone and flesh. Im not looking for the boring werewolf in the distance loop, but some sort of breathing, spitting, crunching, ripping, tearing werewolf / beast in the next room type of thing. Not sure if that makes much sence but that's what I wave invisioned haha! Any help would be greatly appreciated!


Makes perfect sense......Ya I don't do normal in the background werewolves,...Lol more enjoy the dark flesh ripping,breathing, spitting, crunching & tearing crazed creature effect more myself ! I'll see what I can come up with in he next few days.


----------



## Ravenfell Manor (Oct 2, 2011)

This works out. I'm looking for the same thing myself. We are also going with the werewolf in a cage scene this year.


----------



## lostskeleton (Sep 8, 2010)

You could always record your own playing with a dog and pitching it down then add some crackling form celery sticks and on top of that dig around in a cantaloupe and you got your feasting werewolf.


----------



## Jagger (Oct 12, 2011)

Dark lord said:


> Makes perfect sense......Ya I don't do normal in the background werewolves,...Lol more enjoy the dark flesh ripping,breathing, spitting, crunching & tearing crazed creature effect more myself ! I'll see what I can come up with in he next few days.


Sounds great, Keep me posted. Thanks again!


----------

